

An Introduction to Zend Framework 2 for the Zend Framework 1 Developer - Part 1 - spabby
http://blog.hock.in/zf2-for-zf1-users-part-1

======
hussfelt
Looks good! Started with ZF2 a couple of weeks back and hacked this to ease
with prototyping: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4580784>

Have a look there if there is something you could use! :) Looking forward to
part #2!

